# RAF Sculthorpe Control Tower august 2012



## darbians (Aug 22, 2012)

This site is huge! I only really payed attention to the control tower. Sadly I thought I took more 
photos.
The industrial estate contains barracks and many other small units, in varying conditions. Look out for a more in depth report of the rest of the site soon. I also had quite a surprise at something I found there as you will see.

Also here is an interesting video I found on about the site

:[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLeEeiLNp8w[/ame]





[/url] DSC_3718 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSC_3715 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSC_3713 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSC_3711 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] DSC_3710 by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url] Untitled by darbians, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice! Would def be intereste to see more of the site! Looks a minter!


----------



## darbians (Aug 23, 2012)

You can just make out the living quarters on the horizon in the first photo!


----------



## freespirits (Aug 23, 2012)

cracking find there dude and yes more pics and info needed to fill my little brain box ,,nice pics all the same


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 23, 2012)

Cracking report & photos,anymore please.


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice pics... cool fire truck..


----------



## darbians (Aug 23, 2012)

I will be making another visit soon!
Will be taking lots of pics!


----------



## Jet48 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks for pics loved the fire truck


----------



## steve2109 (Aug 28, 2012)

cracking Job, missed all that on my visit, guess its the 'otherside' of the wire ! thanks for sharing


----------



## urban phantom (Aug 28, 2012)

nice work mate


----------



## darbians (Aug 28, 2012)

steve2109 said:


> cracking Job, missed all that on my visit, guess its the 'otherside' of the wire ! thanks for sharing



Yes it is I think there is a lot more to see too. I been again since. So more pics coming soon!


----------

